# Mansfield Park (1999) score by Lesley Barber



## PetrB

Mansfield Park (1999) score by Lesley Barber
Very pleasant and very effective writing, using a limited orchestral palette; meant to evoke the period, ca early 1800's, which it does being new music and relying on configuration, a hint of harmonic period practice and as much on suggestion without ever falling directly into pastiche... 
Here are a handful of my selections from the soundtrack, music I thought pleasant and 'interesting' as to what is well done and how done, in the order I chose for a playlist:

01 Theme from Mansfield Park 




12 Leaving Portsmouth




02 I Missed You 




08 Keep Your Wig On




14 Glass 




18 Paper and Pen


----------

